# Tren have to be EOD?



## ccpro (Jun 29, 2012)

Currently I'm pinning 150mg test. cyp. twice a week, and started pinning 100mg tren eod, but I'd rather do it the same days as the test resulting in one less shot per week.  I've read than tren does not stay active very long...can I spread it out a little?  Also, that stacked shot hurts like a biatch every time for days, test alone feels fine.  Thanks.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi CC and welcome to SI!

  Tren comes in several forms the most common avialable to us are tren A and tren E, by what you are saying I am fairly certain you have Tren A which does need to be injected at least eod for optimal levels, some guys even choose to inject it ED.

 The tren E you could inject with the same frequency that you do your testosterone cypionate


----------



## ccpro (Jun 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Hi CC and welcome to SI!
> 
> Tren comes in several forms the most common avialable to us are tren A and tren E, by what you are saying I am fairly certain you have Tren A which does need to be injected at least eod for optimal levels, some guys even choose to inject it ED.
> 
> The tren E you could inject with the same frequency that you do your testosterone cypionate



Thanks for the quick response.  Yes it is tren a, sorry about the lack of details.  Any idea about the soreness I get from the tren or maybe it's the volume I'm pinning, 1 3/4 cc when stacked with the test.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you pinning glutes? Shouldn't be an issue with 1.75cc. Be sure to massage or warm up the oils and inject slowly, then massage.

If you are doing that and still have pain, maybe PIP? What is the Tren A lab?


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

1.75 CC's is not a lot of oil in comparison to some. I have days on this current cycle where I pin 4.25CC's. Some of the soreness might be equated to virgin muscle. The oil is not meant to be there and the simple fact that we are injecting it causes our water based muscle to separate from it. Is this your first cycle?

On another note, I did run tren-a from bio-tech on my last cycle and it did seem slightly more painful than other compounds. I always thought it was just me or the toxicity of tren.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 29, 2012)

prolly just your body brother...it should pass.... i been running tren E and TPP for 13 weeks now.. only had soreness 2 times


----------



## beasto (Jun 30, 2012)

I know when I very first danced with Tren A I did it ED @.5ML to help keep down the sides, and it worked well. Now Tren E was a little different and gave me insane night sweats. Longer ester so I was only pinning twice a week. As far as injection site's I favor glutes & outer quads. It's like butter and no PIP.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 30, 2012)

I prefer the tren E like Zeek said. But also like Beasto said it's a different beast entirely. Because it's a longer ester sides would take much longer to subside. If you're having a hard time with tren a, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## HH (Jun 30, 2012)

I personally prefer Tren Ace, and other short esters for that matter, im kind of a masochist


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 30, 2012)

Just pin your Tren a on Mon Wed Fri....keep it simple. That means only three shots a week total which is not a big deal at all.

For everyone that is experiencing pain from injections for any reason...FUCK YOU! I would kill for some crippled legs right now Fml #:-S


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Just pin your Tren a on Mon Wed Fri....keep it simple. That means only three shots a week total which is not a big deal at all.
> 
> For everyone that is experiencing pain from injections for any reason...FUCK YOU! I would kill for some crippled legs right now Fml #:-S


even my tir blend?  Sorry dude I feel like fucking god right now!!!!! I love it.  Just put a bun in the oven already!!!  Lol.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> even my tir blend?  Sorry dude I feel like fucking god right now!!!!! I love it.  Just put a bun in the oven already!!!  Lol.



You can pin any gear Mon wed Fri herm....but if i was doing a cycle of all short eaters then I would do eod because it would be easy following that schedule. It's when your mixing shorts and longs that gets a lil more difficult


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> You can pin any gear Mon wed Fri herm....but if i was doing a cycle of all short eaters then I would do eod because it would be easy following that schedule. It's when your mixing shorts and longs that gets a lil more difficult


no I was talking about you saying you'd die for some crippled legs even if it was tri blend.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 1, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> no I was talking about you saying you'd die for some crippled legs even if it was tri blend.



at this point I dont care what gear it was as long as it would cripple me!!! Guess that leaves uncle z gear out lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ouch!!!  Lol. Good for him.  Dbag.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

Love the convo fellows! lol. Tonight... 200 mg of Pinnacle prop! Hell yeah!


----------



## jstarks11 (Jul 9, 2012)

It is not so much the volume with tren a that will hurt!!! If you pin 1.75cc of Pinnacle Tren a it should hurt pretty good seeing as Pinnacle is ACCURATELY dosed shit!!!!!! IF you pin 2 cc's of Z tren a then you will be fine cause you just pinned 100mg total and that will NEVER hurt!!!!!

ED for Tren A I feel shows BEST results for this compound. 175mg of Pinn Tren A is TOO much in my opinion for anyone that is not WELL versed in this game!!!! Once you have plenty of cycles and pins in all used muscle groups then higher doses of the shorter more painful esters don't effect you as bad!!!!
Pinnacle Raws and filtering techniqes are the best in the GAME, just ask 80% of the VETS,      VETS...... In the game, they never seem to have PIP problems!!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 10, 2012)

i thought pinns shit was supposed to be overdosed...now its deadly accurate??? OMG this is a fuckin tragedy!!!! hehe


----------



## jstarks11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> i thought pinns shit was supposed to be overdosed...now its deadly accurate??? OMG this is a fuckin tragedy!!!! hehe



Well Cobra, Believe it or not, the guys at pinnacle came to the REALIZATION that Bros actually like their gear accurate or even underdosed...........    LMAO!!!!!   Go figure!!!!  LOL,,,,,,,,   I can't believe it either bro!!!! SILLY SHIT if you ask me but it's not up to me!!!    Why do you think brands like Z and Naps and Pharmacom and shit FLOURISH?????? Cause they all underdose!!! You know what underdosed gear accomplishes?????    SMOOTH pinning with NO pip!!!!! And pretty damn good gains for NEWBIES which seems like what OUR world comprises of around here!!! (not here as in SI) just in general!!!!   So even though they aren't getting EVERYTHING out of the supposed dose stated, at least they see pretty good gains, after all, 100mg/ml  (even if the vial claims 250) will give a man 1500 test levels if taken weekly!!!! So 1500 to a newb will blow their socks off!!! Plus it's smooth and NO PIP!!!!   Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm    You get where this is going!!!!!!   How many guys on juice? say 100,000  (more but lets keep it simple)   how many of that 100,000 are VETS and know what accurate or overdosed gear feels like???    10,000 MAYBE????    So you underdose and cater to 90%...... That is right, and WOPPING 90% that aren't going to know any better and BOOM with 1500 level test from 100mg a week and they think they have the SHIT!!!!!!! 

You get it, and so does MOST who are reading this!!!!!

Unfortunately for those of you who cannot take a bit of pain from REAL dosed gear then Pinnacle is not for you I suspect. 

To what you posted Cobra my true bro!!!   Nope!!   Pinnacle is no longer OVERDOSED!!!  It is now, ( EVER since the new RAWS) ACCURATELY dosed!!! Which will still cause a little NIP of PIP to the newb but hey..... Pinnacle will NEVER underdose, no matter what the consensus is!!!!!!! 

Having said that, how the fucking hell have you been Cobra my man????  You still policing these newbs bro??? PM me your email addy sometime. Wrap a couple things in your ear and had to ditch the old addy and lost your addy in the process!!!!
Been a CRAZY.......... week this week huh? Weird things happening........... Makes me wonder about things sometimes!!! LOL, I'm not getting paranoid on ya bro!!! Just hit me up!!!

You are right about one thing, Tragedy is what the dosing situation was/is!!!!    It is hard to make folks happy. Those Pinnacle guys pulled all their hair out trying to make everyone happy. All the Vets were screaming "This shit is AWESOME" and all the newbs and somewhat newbs (cause even the one's with one or two cycles under their belts only had underdosed gear for previous cycles to go on as far as PIP goes so...... basically newbs themselves) were screaming PIP so the dosage had to be dropped. Shit makes a difference too!!!!

Anyway, here I go writing another one of my books!!! Holler at me bro. No thread jacking intended!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 10, 2012)

Sad to admit this but there is a lot of truth to what yoiur saying with the dosed gear....whatever happened to just doing less lol

I will def shoot you a pm today my brotha!!!


----------



## jstarks11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Sad to admit this but there is a lot of truth to what yoiur saying with the dosed gear....whatever happened to just doing less lol
> 
> I will def shoot you a pm today my brotha!!!



Rest assured that Pinn dose not underdose bro!!! But all the same, in the end, it just doesn't work out for Pinn to overdose either!!!! I mean, you get what I was saying..... It's weird, It's like giving someone a briefcase and saying, there is a Million dollars in here.... Then when they count it and find out there is 1.1 million in it, they get upset and say "I thought you said a million???, now I'm going to have to go back to the bank and get another damn form to fill out cause I put a MILLION on the damn slip for deposit and it's freaking 1.1 million!!!!!! Damn man, you're killing me with all this having to run back and forth shit man!!!!!"""    LOL......   That really is the way it is!!!!

Oh well, the new raws and the new dosing of pinnacle is seeming to make EVERYONE happier so I guess that is all that matters!!!!
There are bros on Ology with Bloodwork posted and the results are fairly amazing. Of course everyone is different but man....... One bro is on Pinn TRT at 100m/week and his Test levels came back at 1500 on that meager dosage!!!!  Crazy!!!! I don't see how but that is what he has posted up!!!!


----------



## cokezero (Jul 11, 2012)

Jstarks, I am on week 4 of my dbol, test, deca pinnacle cycle and I go get blood work done on thursday. I will post up the results. I'm hoping for some high test results!!!! I have gained around 12lbs. I love dbol!!!! I have the old batch and I have no pip, but a buddy of mine has some serious pip. No matter where he injects its pain for the next 2-3 days. It is what it is!


----------

